# New Spotted Gars



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

I justed added to my collection two new spotted gars. I have been interested in them for a while now and finally had an opportunity to pick up two well-adjusted specimens from a fellow hobbyist. Here are a few pics of the gars.

Together:










The smaller highly-patterned gar, about 10" in length:










The larger light-colored morph with an unusually broad snout, about 14". Looks quite different from most spotteds that I've seen, but the previous owner feels that it is a spotted.










A head-on shot of the highly-spotted specimen.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Great looking fish!


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

How do you take pictures with such dark backgrounds. They look great.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice gars


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

impressive fish


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shots of your gars. What size tank do you have them in?


----------



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks for your comments. They are starting to eat pieces of shrimp with enthusiasm.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

arowspace said:


> Thanks for your comments. They are starting to eat pieces of shrimp with enthusiasm.


 once again, your photos and specimens are flawless.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nice fish Ed..

those are both Oculatus.. without a doubt..

i picked up one recently aswell.. hes like 13.. small guy..

Gars are one of my fav fish.. awsome preds!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

sweet.
whats the min. tank size for one of those guys? How big do they get?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice looking gars man


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

L. oculatus is the smallest sp of Gar reaching 3 feet.. so a 1000gallon tank is minimum.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

I want a gar so bad


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn ..beautiful fish and great camera action..what are you using...third and forth shot are amazing..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are sweet


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

booger said:


> I want a gar so bad


 you dont know what its like to really want a gar till you see one in a lfs... then it will drive you mad


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> booger said:
> 
> 
> > I want a gar so bad
> ...










i dont know how many times i have asked to have one bagged then walk out the store and then go right back in to return it. gets almost like a habit :laugh:

nice gars, is it 1ooog per gar or you can have multiply gars in a 1ooog tank


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > booger said:
> ...


 Don't do that. I work at a LPS, and this kind of thing really pisses me off.

-PK


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 i know, but the manager tells me how he always does it to :laugh:


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

wait 1000 gallon my friends moms ex boyfriend had an allgator gar with 2 oscars in a 55 how big do those get cause man he was as stupid as hell to feed them feeder fish


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> wait 1000 gallon my friends moms ex boyfriend had an allgator gar with 2 oscars in a 55 how big do those get cause man he was as stupid as hell to feed them feeder fish


 your moms ex boy firned really sucks


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> gourami-master said:
> 
> 
> > wait 1000 gallon my friends moms ex boyfriend had an allgator gar with 2 oscars in a 55 how big do those get cause man he was as stupid as hell to feed them feeder fish
> ...


 This coming from the person who got so many fish always saying "Is a 10 gallon ok for now? I'm gonna upgrade to a 75g in a couple months."

Practice what you preach, bucko.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Practice what you preach, bucko.


 i used to get hounded like this alot.. now look.

dont listen to him Sweet lu.. Keep asking the questions and taking peoples advices..

Yes you can keep multiple Gar in a 1000gallon tank... a BIG stocked tank is fine.. but a understocked small tank is bad.. here, look at it like this- would you rather be stuffed in a large house with 10 other people or smashed into a closet alone?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Practice what you preach, bucko.
> ...


 Obviously you've had the fortune of not having to read Lu's threads.

All he does is ask questions and lots of questions at that. Not to mention he rarely if ever takes people's advice. At first, every one tried to help him but like I said he never took anyone's advice no matter how many time we told him and finally everyone just chose to ignore him. The really annoying Lu came out when he was a druggie but now his more intelligent side is coming out again.

Now enough derailiing.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i was just asking if a 1" fresh water flounder could live in a 10g till i got rid of my reds which was one week, gess

then i got crap for asking about my alainza and what it really was, then aobut a whole other stuff. i dont exactly remember being helped by other people when i first posted in the non-p section. i do take your guys advice and i havtn purchased any fish that i cant take care of, i have restrained. i gave back all the fish i couldnt take care of any longer and simply replaced then with i could. i take care of my fish in top notch conditions with the finest of foods and plants and stuff. dont think that i am some 4year old who just wants fish and dosnt love them, i love all the fish that i have or have had, i miss them when i had to give them back, i feel sorry seeing fish in poor conditions and thats why i would buy them. but i have leanred and i have restrained quite a bit. i dont spam much now and try to give out good advice.

although i still reseive numerouse PM's saying i am a worthless peice of sh*t who does nothing but sh*t i try to go around that and still help the people who helped me and i try to repay them that favor.

maybe a couple months ago i didnt know that it was bad to keep gars and oscars in a 55g (i did living on a lake and seeing HUGE gars) so i was just pointing out what i have learned

i dont make a whole lot of topics here in the non-p section because i get flamed and told stuff from people like you crazyklown, i wish it would stop

thanks Peacock for sticking up for me and helping me, i really appreciate it









lets go back on topic-

those are nice gars man, are they going into a tank with other gars or other fish? or just going to be kept separtate?


----------

